
Splitting Rent Fairly – Rental Harmony: Sperner's Lemma in Fair Division [pdf] - rwoll
http://www.math.hmc.edu/~su/papers.dir/rent.pdf
======
rwoll
If you're looking for an alternate read to a math paper, checkout the NYTimes
article titled "To Divide the Rent, Start With a Triangle"[1] or the online
implementation of the algorithm[2].

[1]: [https://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/29/science/to-divide-the-
ren...](https://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/29/science/to-divide-the-rent-start-
with-a-triangle.html)

[2]: [https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/science/rent-
divisi...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/science/rent-division-
calculator.html)

